# Basic engine calculations



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 30, 2020)

This started from a post in the 1/4 scale hemi thread concerning cubic inch calculations. Not wanting to muddy up that thread I will post this here. I have attached a file that contains a program I wrote MANY years ago. It was based on a book I read that contained a ton of "engine math". I compiled it into a program and still use it today for all my mini engines. It is a bit crude as it was never supposed to be released to the public. You basically enter what you know and the program will attempt to fill in the blanks. I put it here if anyone would like to use it. It is real handy when I want to calculate the CID or CC of my engines. It is also great when calculating what rod length or piston height I need.

Enjoy.


----------



## minh-thanh (Dec 30, 2020)

*stevehuckss396 !*
Thanks for sharing .


----------

